# Samo the not so cool



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

I disagree with the previous Samo post. There for I shall start a new thread on how Uncool Samo is. the guy drives a Subaru Wagon for gods sake.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh no SAMO, looks like someone don't like you. i hope it isn't the start of a bad week!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

looks like they don't even like your car buddy


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Come now. I'm sure there are plenty more people who feel Samo represents that "not-so-fresh" feeling. Go ahead, say what you feel. It will make you feel better.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

samo just recently owned a nissan, how about you?


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i think he owned a 89 300zx, it was sweet. he just forgot to put it up. hey, is it me, or ist that a transformer in your profile, and are you still praying for an SE-R!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

anthony jackson said:


> *i think he owned a 89 300zx, it was sweet. he just forgot to put it up. hey, is it me, or ist that a transformer in your profile, and are you still praying for an SE-R! *


dang ... you ruined my only flaming point 

...and yeah that the transformer optimus prime as my avatar, and my praying might soon be answered


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo rules and ForsakenRX7 drools


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Word. I still rock. There is nothing you can do to make this week suck, trust me  ...

And my Subaru kicks ass. Plus, I don't ever recall _your_ Nissan being an NPM feature...

BAD APEX SEALS OWN YUO!


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

samo rules and ForsakenRX7 drools 

I agree!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

lol fellas


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

optmis prime kicks ass, hehe. and i have a SE-R, where do you live and ill sell you mine!


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

I only drool over hot chicks, Silvias, Rx7s, and Skylines. And you guys wonder why I was on this forum. Actually my apex seals are just fine thank you. I performed a compression check a week ago. Boy Samo, everyone sure does like you. You must be the forum strawberry.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

looks like sombodys jealous of samo. aaaawwwwww isnt that cute.
samo ur car was a npm feature!
i wanna see


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

krylonkoopa, check the archives....

Forsaken, you must understand that some of us are o.g. Sentra/200SX people. We have been on these boards for a number of years. There comes a bit of comradery(sp?) and loyalty with that....


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah, roger you fukn dick head. just because your rx7 t2 beat my stock sentra SE-R doesn't mean that you can kick my ass. whay didn't you add the mighty ser into your drool list bioch. now that we might be roomates next year, ill have to slash your tires and tell you it wasn't me...oo
O


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

ForsakenRX7 said:


> *I only drool over hot chicks, Silvias, Rx7s, and Skylines. And you guys wonder why I was on this forum. Actually my apex seals are just fine thank you. I performed a compression check a week ago. Boy Samo, everyone sure does like you. You must be the forum strawberry. *


See, at first, I thought you were joking, and it was kinda funny... but now you're starting to piss me off. I guess I shouldn't really care what some loser from the other side of the country thinks...

I still rock.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> Forsaken, you must understand that some of us are o.g. Sentra/200SX people. We have been on these boards for a number of years. There comes a bit of comradery(sp?) and loyalty with that....


AHEM.......


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I'm o.g. y(), 4 LyF3!!! Us old skoo bruthas must stick together. 

Why the hatin' on samo? Here's what I see...

- samo's post count = *1195*
- forsaken's post count = *23*

Somebody's always gotta be the funny man. Seems to be the n()()B13$ too.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Let's get a count of teh O.G.'s
me,
samo,
sentra94xe,
wes,
ricebox, 
scott (of course),
etc....add to the list.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

and dont forget Anthony Jackson. 

well, im still a little g but one day ill be a big G!



samo is still the wonder boy!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Adam said:


> *Let's get a count of teh O.G.'s
> me,
> samo,
> sentra94xe,
> ...



ummmm ::cough:::....lol


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

ive been here since june of 2002, does that count??


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *ive been here since june of 2002, does that count?? *


less than a year....yup still newbie...


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *ive been here since june of 2002, does that count?? *


I'm thinking more about those that were around back when sentra.net had it's own forums. That was when? Back in 98-99?


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

> quote:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Adam said:


> *I'm thinking more about those that were around back when sentra.net had it's own forums. That was when? Back in 98-99? *


I think my first time on sentra.net was in 97-98...I think.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

sentra94xe said:


> *I'm o.g. y(), 4 LyF3!!! Us old skoo bruthas must stick together.
> 
> Why the hatin' on samo? Here's what I see...
> 
> ...


haha, this guy quoted my post count. how lame is that? But no seriously, the guy was gettin a big head so someone had to deflate it. I wasnt TRYING to piss him off. you see, the whole wonder boy post was sarcastic. Yes, sarcastic. I dont care how long the guy has been on this forum. That means....hmm...what does it mean to me? oh yes, now I remember! NOTHING. Ever since he opened his mouth in a previous thread (do a search) we havent liked him. Nuff said. Any actions may be taken by the moderators that feel that something should be done but I dont feel it will do any good. Just lock the threads.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Look, I'm not going to argue with you. Say what you want - I don't really give a damn right now. You think I got a big head from the last post? Don't. I'm not an asshole, but I'm not going to try to be your friend. I've been around here a long, long time and a lot of people on here like me. I'm not going anywhere, so if you don't like me, you've got one of two choices - you can put up with me, or you can leave. You don't know me - you don't know who I am, so don't judge.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Funny you should say that. Samo, have you ever judged anyone on this forum before you knew them?


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

*Here let me help you out.*

This thread 



> Do yourself a favor and don't ever drive again. It was someone like you that killed my friend Mike's 13-year-old brother in front of his school.


Any more statements?


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

I feel sorry bout your friend Mikes brother. But calling someone a murderer is a bit much. Dont you think? Bah! Screw it. I've got nothing more to say. Any response to me on this thread will go unanswered.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ForsakenRX7 said:


> * I dont care how long the guy has been on this forum. That means....hmm...what does it mean to me? oh yes, now I remember! NOTHING. *


But it does mean something to other (and dare I say it) more valued members of this forum.

I can bet that he has contributed more to the Sentra/200SX/Nissan community than you ever will.

And the little story of the 105mph in a school zone....only proves how stupid people can be.
Most of the replies on that thread either laid into him for being a dumbass, or called B.S. on the whole deal.

This B.S drama is for high school kids.....


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Welp, since Forsaken has decided to not answer anymore, we can all go back to our regular lives.

Update on your post count: *28*

What a great thread! Venting at its fullest.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Indeed... back to everyday life...

I'm not sure why I'm posting this, since the individual in question isn't going to read it, but: My statement about 105 in a school zone was a judgement of actions, not an individual. Perhaps you didn't see the statement I made later in the thread:

"I'm sure you care plenty about other people. I'm sure you're a perfectly nice guy. But I'm also sure that a perfectly nice guy ended the life of James Baldwin."

I'm calling no one a murderer. I _am_ saying that your friend didn't seem to think things through very carefully, and unfortunately got away with it.

I'm done. This conversation is over.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *Welp, since Forsaken has decided to not answer anymore, we can all go back to our regular lives.
> 
> Update on your post count: 28
> 
> What a great thread! Venting at its fullest.  *


Maybe I should have vented here last night instead of in that GA16DE thread


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I may not have been around back in 98-99, but i have been here long enough for a custom title...what now ho's


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I could have been around on the board in 98-99 if I was in high school then too....


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *I could have been around on the board in 98-99 if I was in high school then too.... *


Hey, I was in college in 99


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hehe... I was in Oman.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

In 1999, I was 27 years old


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

in 99 i was in my sophmore year of high school, working a full time job in order to support myself (my mother kicked me out). i also was playing football, runnign track, and wrestlin, also doing drama, adn dance and a whole slew of stuff in church, i was buissy. and how do you get a custom title!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

hey samo, are you mad at me ? heheheeee.....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not mad at anybody...

Just had a rough 24 hours... that's all.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

James said:


> *I could have been around on the board in 98-99 if I was in high school then too.... *


Aww hells nah... you did NOT just go there James.  LOL

My ass was chillin in college as well. Oh the days of being in the dorms... cheap beer, bad classes, lack of sleep... did I mention beer?


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

AAAHhhh Beer. You said the magic word.


:cheers:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *Aww hells nah... you did NOT just go there James.  LOL
> 
> My ass was chillin in college as well. Oh the days of being in the dorms... cheap beer, bad classes, lack of sleep... did I mention beer?  *


 sorry low blow...

You mean no more cheap beer!?!?!?!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

James said:


> * sorry low blow...
> 
> You mean no more cheap beer!?!?!?! *


Nah, no more are the days of Natty Light... I make enuff cash to get Bud Light! LOL


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

you're all newbies...



Don't forget Yannick, wherever he went.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

HA!... newbie my ass. 

DropD in da hizzie!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

i been here around for a while too
registered like oct 2000 when i bough my car...but i lurked before

the boards are really cool cause they helped me out in many ways

i still miss those thrusday night chat @ www.sentra.net


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

muahhhh haaaa haaaa haaa.......Bud lite is the best thirst quincher


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Scott said:


> *you're all newbies...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Yannick, wherever he went. *


You mean DropD, at least that's what he was last time he was on any nissan bb.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Adam said:


> *You mean DropD, at least that's what he was last time he was on any nissan bb. *


didnnt he get a b15 and then sold it and got a civic?


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

Scott said:


> *you're all newbies...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Yannick, wherever he went. *


yeah what ever happened to him? he was like the one that started it all....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *- samo's post count = 1195
> - forsaken's post count = 23 *


-1997 GA16DE's post count = 1815


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *-1997 GA16DE's post count = 1815  *


Yeah, but you don't count...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't think samo is cool. He always promises to take me to universal studios, then, last minute, he says he has work. 




LOL


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Whaaa? I don't even live near Universal Studios... and I don't even have a job!

WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, BUT *I* live near universal.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i wanna go to fla, ga sux sometimes


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i bet i live in jville to close to ga all those ga bulldog fans always coming round here


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Samo pwn5, and Im so old school that Im pre-school. Ha!


----------

